# Funny Videos



## FJB (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 17, 2021)

Cats react to Cat Filter


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 26, 2021)

13 bears   with english subtitles


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2021)

Kung Fu laundry



			https://idiod.video/u74pd4.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Jul 17, 2021)

How to take off our shirt



			https://64.media.tumblr.com/b1e57a2ff27a57ca8f8341de69af18c9/cd00c4811972161b-96/s400x600/3cd9155337522162a7bc73e1813570f27e28b833.gifv


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 18, 2021)

Nepenthes holdenii ~ Everything You Need to Know with Photos | Videos
					

Nepenthes holdenii is a tropical pitcher plant from western Cambodia, where it grows at elevations of 600800m above sea level. The species was originally known from only two peaks in the Cardamom Mountains, but the discovery of a new population was reported in October 2011. Seeds were collected in




					alchetron.com
				







Well I know now why Barack wasn't in this video with his wife Michelle when they went on their Cambodia trip.
 He probably went to visit their exotic gardens alone.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 20, 2021)

village disco


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Jul 20, 2021)

Proof the COVID vaccine can make you magnetic.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 24, 2021)

New Golf Equipment..Automatic Tee Up





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 31, 2021)

What happens, when you try to sing along but don't know the lyrics....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Aug 5, 2021)

comedy sketch "Supermarket" with English subtitles​


----------



## asaratis (Aug 13, 2021)

*It Was Going Okay Until The Dog Arrived





Your browser is not able to display this video.


*​


----------



## asaratis (Aug 18, 2021)

*Wasting beer?  Not!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


*​


----------



## Ringo (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Aug 20, 2021)

English accents


----------



## Ringo (Sep 4, 2021)

The dog is watching football


----------



## Michael1985 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Michael1985 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Sep 6, 2021)

Michael1985 said:


>





There was only one animal sound that I wasn't sure about but I think I got the rest of them and I'm going to try to name the last one anyways. 


1. Cow

2. Duck

3. Dog

4. Birds (Tweeting)

5. Cuckoo?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Sep 8, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


>





Lol they were both funny but WTF was up with the music in the first video? LMAO XDDDD!!!


----------



## Ringo (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Sep 11, 2021)

Ringo said:


>






What was in that green bottle he gave the baby?


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Sep 12, 2021)

Australian 2021 Tourism Ad Under Their Severe COVID Restrictions...


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## asaratis (Sep 12, 2021)

DO IT YOURSELF IMPLANTS!!

​


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Child abuse at it's worst.


*


----------



## FJB (Sep 13, 2021)

asaratis said:


> DO IT YOURSELF IMPLANTS!!
> 
> ​




Lol I think somebody is a fan of the Fun Friends Club. XD








Hossfly said:


> *Child abuse at it's worst.
> 
> 
> *





I feel your pain little one,.. but he's probably just saying that because he can't wipe his own bottom.


----------



## Ringo (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## asaratis (Sep 13, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Lol I think somebody is a fan of the Fun Friends Club. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nothing beats a really nice pair!*​ 
*



*​


----------



## FJB (Sep 13, 2021)

Ringo said:


>





Lol for some strange reason that skit sort of reminded me of this Candid Camera one.


----------



## FJB (Sep 13, 2021)

Here's a couple more really funny ones. XD


----------



## FJB (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Sep 16, 2021)

That's how you start being cat hater.  But, still, good looking pussy!



			https://idiod.video/g4i3xg.mp4


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Sep 20, 2021)

Michael1985, I think you'll especially really enjoy this one.


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 23, 2021)

No Asians...


----------



## asaratis (Sep 23, 2021)

*CRITICAL NEED
PLEASE DONATE TO THOSE IN NEED*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


​


----------



## FJB (Sep 23, 2021)

my2¢ said:


> No Asians...






What's wrong with no Asians? When it comes to them stealing our jobs and stuff of course.


----------



## FJB (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 25, 2021)

Jim H - VA USA said:


>


That cheerleader got some BITCH SLAPPIN POWERS in her!!!!  You GO gurl!!!!


----------



## Ringo (Nov 7, 2021)

kung fu jerboa




Your browser is not able to display this video.




with sound


			https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/abgqVNO_460sv.mp4


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## FRIKSHUN (Nov 7, 2021)

Likkmee said:


>


Gobble Gobble Gobble ~~~ Love these!! Thank you  Be safe always and don't talk to strangers....


----------



## FJB (Nov 8, 2021)

LOL I've seen worse transitions but this is still pretty funny.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 8, 2021)

To be fair...........I have seen and worked with many women that look and sound like men.
And no, they were ACTUAL women.
And no, they were NOT gay, trans, or anything other than straight females.

I've also met full grown, adult STRAIGHT men, that look and sound like 16 year old girls.

It's rare, but it happens.  Mother Nature can be a REAL C**T to some people that way.

--------------------------------------

I call people by the names or terms they should be called, according to their personalities and level of manners, etiquette, and intellect.

Some people deserve consideration and some respect, because thats what they give to others.  So I adjust my language accordingly.

But if you're going to be a fucking douchebag.........you get the full force of my ire.


----------



## Ringo (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringo said:


>





That's hilarious and actually pretty darn accurate! I like the squirrel and dog one the best LMAO


----------



## Ringo (Nov 10, 2021)

Here another one. I would call it People vs Kramer


----------



## Ringo (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 10, 2021)

Exorcism with help of flying electricity








						Да ты ведьма!!! Экзорцизм с помощью электрошокера.
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## FJB (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringo said:


> Here another one. I would call it People vs Kramer





Lol I really like the special effects.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Nov 10, 2021)

Ringo said:


>


Two thumbs up for you.  Gosh, I was laughing so hard.  Very funny.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ringo (Nov 14, 2021)

"I have no idea to this day what those russian comrades were singing about. Truth is, I don't wanna know. Some things are best left unsaid.  But we all felt a strange urge to seize the means of production... I tell you, those voices soared... Higher than anyone in the great place dares to dream. It was like a glorious revolution had swung its might at our crude capitalist cage and made those chains dissolve away. And for the briefest of moments - every last comrade in Shawshank felt free."


----------



## Ringo (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## FJB (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 15, 2021)

https://oper.ru/static/data/forum/2737/4cf206ab.mp4


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Dec 22, 2021)

Polite bear


			https://cdn.jpg.wtf/futurico/36/4c/1640175194-364cf96532c3e92758a89eb982e187a3.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Dec 27, 2021)

In New Zealand, the kleptomaniac cat has become the terror of an entire suburb, the five-year-old cat Kate has been engaged in crime for several years, but the neighbors are not offended. A thief enters homes in the dead of night through open windows or a cat passage, and can rob several houses overnight. The owner of the cat is very ashamed, there is a basket on the threshold of her house, in which she puts all the loot.


			https://idiod.video/arbgpp.mp4


----------



## the other mike (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 27, 2021)

Ringo said:


> "I have no idea to this day what those russian comrades were singing about. Truth is, I don't wanna know. Some things are best left unsaid.  But we all felt a strange urge to seize the means of production... I tell you, those voices soared... Higher than anyone in the great place dares to dream. It was like a glorious revolution had swung its might at our crude capitalist cage and made those chains dissolve away. And for the briefest of moments - every last comrade in Shawshank felt free."


Here's some history on that prison ( closed in 1990)

On September 15, 1896 the reformatory opened its doors to its first 150 offenders. These prisoners were brought by train from Columbus and put immediately to work on the prison sewer system and the 25-foot stone wall surrounding the complex.








						Ohio State Reformatory - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 27, 2021)

Don’t try this at home folks, unless you’re just feeling lucky.

Public message: no animals hurt during filming…after cameras were off is anyone’s guess;p


----------



## Ringo (Dec 29, 2021)

Diesel future



			https://idiod.video/2tlcrc.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Dec 30, 2021)

With english subs.


----------



## Ringo (Jan 7, 2022)

It is very simple!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Jan 13, 2022)

Two guys troll Dallas City Council, January 12, 2022.

Second guy had me crying...


----------



## whoisit (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jan 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 27, 2022)

BiBi has gotten as many as 55 MIILION views so she must be interesting, this one she only got 23 million views.


----------



## whoisit (Jan 27, 2022)

This kid is a trip! She is so cute and sarcastic,lol.


----------



## whoisit (Jan 27, 2022)

teaching dad Spanish,


----------



## Ringo (Jan 28, 2022)

https://s.fishki.net/upload/users/2020/12/03/752928/f6a56d8cdda55bd6793c2f0e0f8bf61a.gif]


----------



## Ringo (Jan 31, 2022)

Somewhere in Romania... or Albania...


			https://idiod.video/ouhjl3.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Feb 9, 2022)

With a slight movement of the hand, the nozzle flies off and the mop turns into a fighting staff!


----------



## whoisit (Feb 11, 2022)

whoisit said:


> This kid is a trip! She is so cute and sarcastic,lol.



FJB I found some of them on this forum.


----------



## FJB (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah,.. I sort of abandoned this thread when the number of videos started getting overwhelming for me so I started doing Wacky Wednesdays instead. XD


----------



## Ringo (Feb 15, 2022)

Cat blues


			https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2022/02/14/4077948/5.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Apr 14, 2022)

The german mufti urges muslims to read the Koran.


			https://idiod.video/vusc11.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Apr 21, 2022)

Hope in Allah, but tie the camel.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Apr 28, 2022)

If Mario's creator was Quentin Tarantino


			https://idiod.video/9fq79n.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (May 10, 2022)

Insidious Plastic Bag Attack


			https://idiod.video/jjz8p7.gif


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 12, 2022)

Is a gif considered a video???


----------



## Ringo (May 14, 2022)

The ceremonial launch of the Portuguese Unmanned Aerial Vehicle


----------



## Ringo (May 18, 2022)

One morning you wake up...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (May 27, 2022)

Lessons of kindness. How to warm up a frozen goose.


			https://idiod.video/4lfdlf.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 19, 2022)

Forgot to buy fireworks? No problem!


			https://idiod.video/xqqnwk.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jul 1, 2022)

Oddball said:


>



I also fix hubbys plate.And he defends my honor if needs be.


----------



## whoisit (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jul 1, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Lessons of kindness. How to warm up a frozen goose.
> 
> 
> https://idiod.video/4lfdlf.mp4


'Cooked his goose' poor thing.


----------



## whoisit (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 18, 2022)

The adventure of three comrades on a horror quest.


			https://idiod.video/6cojmb.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Jul 19, 2022)

kung fu bear


----------



## Ringo (Jul 20, 2022)

Walking the man


			https://i.forfun.com/l5t39ik2.mp4


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 22, 2022)

OH NO HE DITUNT!!!!!


----------



## Ringo (Jul 24, 2022)

Нow to get rid of strangulation

Super gallantry


----------



## Ringo (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 29, 2022)

A groundhog with friends brazenly and on camera eats a Delaware farmer's crop.


			https://idiod.video/0sbz4i.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Aug 7, 2022)

Ice cream!


			https://idiod.video/1d1hbu.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Aug 14, 2022)

Hat trick


			https://idiod.video/2fmktz.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Aug 28, 2022)

Dancing in the rain


			https://idiod.video/2ogj77.mp4


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 28, 2022)

*To sum up the Biden Administration...........*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Sep 5, 2022)

Peter, slow down, please (and eat lemon) 


			https://idiod.video/8d187f.mp4


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2022)

Test


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Sep 23, 2022)

https://cdn.jpg.wtf/futurico/c4/11/1663922676-c41135e1653500a1d007f6719ada0297.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Oct 17, 2022)

When you live with police dog


			https://idiod.video/79gurz.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Oct 20, 2022)

https://idiod.video/mewxxi.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 22, 2022)

lol. A very pissed off reporter.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 23, 2022)

This guy’s the best. Showing you how to do it:


----------



## Gracie (Oct 23, 2022)

Gracie said:


> lol. A very pissed off reporter.


I LOVE that guy. LOL!!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 26, 2022)

Wait for it. LOL. I want one of those horns!


----------



## Ringo (Nov 1, 2022)

https://idiod.video/5jjyu1.mp4


----------



## buttercup (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't know about funny, but how about cute?


----------



## Ringo (Nov 10, 2022)

Bravo!


----------



## lg325 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2022)

This

is 

so good

total perfection! bless her soul, the girlfriend in the back....God bless her please!


----------



## Ringo (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 18, 2022)

Help identify the brand of the car being moved, please.




__





						Loading…
					





					idiod.video


----------



## Votto (Nov 18, 2022)

Nothing worse than waking up with a rino horn shoved up your ass

Just say'in.

It's like waking up lying next to Romney or something.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 18, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Help identify the brand of the car being moved, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SpoilerFin on the back rectangle Tail lights Toyota or Acura maybe.  Honda.


----------



## Ringo (Nov 20, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					idiod.video


----------



## lg325 (Nov 20, 2022)

Ringo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like something that would happen to me


----------



## Ringo (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Nov 21, 2022)

*You HAVE to watch this!!!!!*

*ROFL!!!*


----------



## Ringo (Nov 27, 2022)

https://idiod.video/4ye6us.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Nov 28, 2022)

Cockney is not just pronunciation


----------



## Ringo (Dec 3, 2022)

https://idiod.video/qqloyo.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Dec 6, 2022)

I want door like this!


----------



## Ringo (Dec 8, 2022)

Stalin - is when the president of the United States stands at attention and waits for him to be allowed to sit down. 


			https://i.mycdn.me/i?r=AzEPZsRbOZEKgBhR0XGMT1RkeE-vtQ_09MMtaD2amEeCcqaKTM5SRkZCeTgDn6uOyic


----------



## Ringo (Dec 11, 2022)

Riots in Switzerland, in connection with the defeat of the national football team


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Dec 16, 2022)

Bra test


			https://pressa.tv/uploads/files/2022-12/1669888181_pressa_tv_test.mp4


----------



## my2¢ (Dec 16, 2022)

Our state's Attorney General taking on crime.... 

​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Dec 23, 2022)

*Sports caster Mark Woodley forced to cover the weather in frigid cold*

This guy is fantastic...


----------



## Ringo (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Dec 30, 2022)

I looked at it several times and didn't understand the secret of this trick. I continue to observe.



			https://idiod.video/8gqwhe.mp4


----------



## Ringo (Monday at 9:24 AM)




----------

